# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Είναι πολλά..

## fairy_90

Καλησπέρα!Έχω πολλά στο μυαλό μου,αλλά δε μπορώ να τα βάλω σε σειρά. Ποιός είναι ο κατάλληλος τρόπος να καταφέρω να βάλω κάτω τις σκέψεις μου και να δώσω απαντήσεις? Δε βγάζω άκρη με τον εαυτό μου..

----------


## fairy_90

Μόλις διάβασα το θέμα με τίτλο "METAIXMIAKH ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ" και διάβασα πράγματα που τα έχω δει και σε μένα.Όπως και πολλοί άλλοι υποθέτω.Αλλά και πάλι τα άτομα που έχουν δώσει απαντήσεις στο θέμα μιλάνε συγκεκριμένα.Εγώ δε ξέρω τι να πω..Από που να αρχίσω..Να σας κατατοπίσω για να μου απαντήσετε..

----------


## fairy_90

Βασικά απ'όσα διαβάζω εδώ εσείς έχετε πραγματικά προβλήματα.Όχι με τη κακή έννοια.Αλλά με την έννοια ότι όντως αντιμετωπίζεται σοβαρά θέματα.Εγώ μόνο σκέψεις έχω..Εύχομαι σε όλους σας να βρείτε ηρεμία..Καλή δύναμη :)

----------


## Θεοφανία

...φερ καλησπέρα...:)
Θες να γίνεις λίγο πιο αναλυτική?
Αυτό με τις σκέψεις που περιγράφεις, όλοι λίγο πολύ το έχουμε σε έντονο άγχος. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως πάσχουμε από κατι.

----------


## fairy_90

Το πρόβλημα που έχω κυρίως συσχετίζεται με τη σχέση μου.Για καθόλου σοβαρούς λόγους θυμώνω στο φίλο μου,του λέω να χωρίσουμε,γίνομαι άλλος άνθρωπος. Είτε γιατί αργεί να απαντήσει στη μηνύματα,είτε γιατί θέλει να πάει γυμναστήριο αντί να κάθεται μαζί μου και για άλλους χαζούς λόγους.Ενώ καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι λάθος η συμπεριφορά μου απέναντι του πάντα το παθαίνω αυτό και ας λέω δε θα το ξανακάνω.Νιώθω για ασήμαντους λόγους ότι προτιμάει άλλα ή άλλους αντί εμένα.Ξέρω όμως ότι δεν ισχύει αυτό και ξέρω πόσο καλός είναι.Γιατί όμως νιώθω έτσι?Είναι πολύ άσχημο και φρικάρω όταν το παθαίνω.Ευτυχώς τώρα τελευταία όχι τόσο,αλλά πιο παλιά έκλαιγα αμέσως και για ώρες.

----------


## fairy_90

Ξεκίνησα να γράφω πριν δω την απάντηση σου. Καλησπέρα Θεοφανία!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Το πρόβλημα που έχω κυρίως συσχετίζεται με τη σχέση μου.Για καθόλου σοβαρούς λόγους θυμώνω στο φίλο μου,του λέω να χωρίσουμε,γίνομαι άλλος άνθρωπος. Είτε γιατί αργεί να απαντήσει στη μηνύματα,είτε γιατί θέλει να πάει γυμναστήριο αντί να κάθεται μαζί μου και για άλλους χαζούς λόγους.Ενώ καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι λάθος η συμπεριφορά μου απέναντι του πάντα το παθαίνω αυτό και ας λέω δε θα το ξανακάνω.Νιώθω για ασήμαντους λόγους ότι προτιμάει άλλα ή άλλους αντί εμένα.Ξέρω όμως ότι δεν ισχύει αυτό και ξέρω πόσο καλός είναι.Γιατί όμως νιώθω έτσι?Είναι πολύ άσχημο και φρικάρω όταν το παθαίνω.Ευτυχώς τώρα τελευταία όχι τόσο,αλλά πιο παλιά έκλαιγα αμέσως και για ώρες.


:)
κοριτσάκι μου αυτό δεν είναι πάθηση, είναι ζήλια και ανασφάλεια που μετατρέπεται σε υστερία.
Το έχουμε κάνει το 90% των γυναικών, ιδιαίτερα σε μικρές ηλικίες και όταν λέω μικρές εννοω εκεί γύρω στα 20 και κάτι.
Μήπως θες καλύτερα να μιλήσουμε για αυτό, γιατί όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις, εμένα τουλάχιστον μου φαίνονται απόλυτα φυσιολογικά.....

----------


## fairy_90

Έχω μια τάση να ψάχνω να βρω "τι έχω" και πιάνομαι από ονόματα παθήσεων και νιώθω ότι ανήκω και εγώ σε κάποιες κατηγορίες.Απλά δε μου δίνει καν αφορμές για να ζηλεύω.Είναι αυτό που λένε τύπος και υπογραμμός.Έχω πάρει πολύ αγάπη από κάποιον που πριν με γνωρίσει κοίταγε μόνο τον εαυτό του και όμως μετά από 3 χρόνια σχέσης (όχι συνεχόμενα,υπήρξαν και χωρισμοί) εγώ ακόμα κάνω σαν λες και δε τον ξέρω ότι είναι τόσο καλός και όλο ελαττώματα του βρίσκω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Έχω μια τάση να ψάχνω να βρω "τι έχω" και πιάνομαι από ονόματα παθήσεων και νιώθω ότι ανήκω και εγώ σε κάποιες κατηγορίες.Απλά δε μου δίνει καν αφορμές για να ζηλεύω.Είναι αυτό που λένε τύπος και υπογραμμός.Έχω πάρει πολύ αγάπη από κάποιον που πριν με γνωρίσει κοίταγε μόνο τον εαυτό του και όμως μετά από 3 χρόνια σχέσης (όχι συνεχόμενα,υπήρξαν και χωρισμοί) εγώ ακόμα κάνω σαν λες και δε τον ξέρω ότι είναι τόσο καλός και όλο ελαττώματα του βρίσκω.


..σου είπα: αυτό είναι ανασφάλεια και ζήλια που προκύπτει μέσα από τις ελλείψεις που νομίζεις πως έχεις σα γυναίκα.
Δείχνεις σα να μη πιστευεις ότι αξίζεις να είναι αυτός ο άνθρωπος μαζί σου και μάλιστα χωρίς να κάνει το παραμικρό λάθος. Αυτό σου δημιουργεί την ανάγκη να "βρεις" το λάθος και κει καταλήγεις να γίνεσαι υστερική και άδικη.
Με σένα είναι το πρόβλημα, και δεν πρόκειται για αρρώστια φυσικά, απλά έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης....:)

----------


## fairy_90

Ίσως..απλά τα μπλέκω στο μυαλό μου..και εκεί είναι που θέλω να τα βάλω σε σειρά να καταλάβω το γιατί.Και νόμιζα ότι αυτή η απότομη αλλαγή χωρίς σημαντικό λόγο ίσως ήταν/είναι κάτι που θα έπρεπε να λύσω με τη βοήθεια κάποιου.Γιατί μόνη μου δε μπορώ.Καταλαβαίνω τα λάθη μου και τα ξανακάνω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ίσως..απλά τα μπλέκω στο μυαλό μου..και εκεί είναι που θέλω να τα βάλω σε σειρά να καταλάβω το γιατί.Και νόμιζα ότι αυτή η απότομη αλλαγή χωρίς σημαντικό λόγο ίσως ήταν/είναι κάτι που θα έπρεπε να λύσω με τη βοήθεια κάποιου.Γιατί μόνη μου δε μπορώ.Καταλαβαίνω τα λάθη μου και τα ξανακάνω.


..φιλους έχεις?

----------


## fairy_90

"Δείχνεις σα να μη πιστευεις ότι αξίζεις να είναι αυτός ο άνθρωπος μαζί σου και μάλιστα χωρίς να κάνει το παραμικρό λάθος. Αυτό σου δημιουργεί την ανάγκη να "βρεις" το λάθος και κει καταλήγεις να γίνεσαι υστερική και άδικη."

Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό.Έχω κάνει πολλά άσχημα πράγματα σε αυτόν τον άνθρωπο,που δε τα ξέρει.Αν τα ήξερε δε θα ήταν μαζί μου.Γι'αυτό σίγουρα θα του άξιζε κάποια καλύτερη.Όμως εγώ τον θέλω με τρόπο που δε ξαναήθελα κανέναν.

----------


## fairy_90

Έχω φίλες,λίγες.Όμως δε τα συζητάω αυτά μαζί τους.Και είναι μακρυά γιατί σπουδάζουν.Οπότε μόνο σε γιορτές κλπ τις βλέπω και κάνουμε παρέα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

...τότε ανέλυσε αυτά που νιώθεις εδώ....:)
Θα βρεθούν πολλοί να σε βοηθήσουν.
Απλά κατέθεσε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για την κατάσταση και τα συναισθήματα σου.

----------


## fairy_90

Βασικά θα ήθελα να πάω σε ψυχολόγο να τα πάρουμε όλα από την αρχή ή κάτι τέτοιο.Γιατί τίθεται και ένα θέμα λόγω δουλειάς να χρειαστεί να λείψω μακρυά και από το σπίτι μου,που εντάξει αντέχεται,αλλά και από το φίλο μου.Και αυτό δε ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω για πολλούς λόγους.Πόσο κυμαίνεται η χρέωση ανά επίσκεψη περίπου σε ψυχολόγο?

----------


## μαρκελα

> Βασικά θα ήθελα να πάω σε ψυχολόγο να τα πάρουμε όλα από την αρχή ή κάτι τέτοιο.Γιατί τίθεται και ένα θέμα λόγω δουλειάς να χρειαστεί να λείψω μακρυά και από το σπίτι μου,που εντάξει αντέχεται,αλλά και από το φίλο μου.Και αυτό δε ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω για πολλούς λόγους.Πόσο κυμαίνεται η χρέωση ανά επίσκεψη περίπου σε ψυχολόγο?


γειά σου fairy_90,
μπορείς να βάλεις σε μια σειρά τις σκέψεις σου ανάλογα με τις προτεραιότητές σου! Με το να κάνεις ταυτόχρονα πολλές σκέψεις μαζί μπλοκάρεις, όπως μπλοκάρει ο Η/Υ όταν του δώσεις εντολή για να εκτελέσει πολλές ενέργειες μαζί. Τώρα μιά κι αναφέρθηκες στην συνεργασία με ψυχολόγο θα βοηθούσαν ίσως οι συνεδρίες της γνωσιακής συμπεριφορικής προσέγγισης (γνωσία=σκέψη) κι όσον αφορά για το κόστος καλύτερα να κάνεις μόνη σου μιά έρευνα.. Πάντως, το είδος αυτό της ψυχοθεραπείας είναι σχετικά σύντομο, που σημαίνει ότι είναι κι οικονομικό.

----------


## fairy_90

"συνεδρίες της γνωσιακής συμπεριφορικής προσέγγισης (γνωσία=σκέψη)"
Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό θα μπορούσες να μου εξηγήσεις,αν μπορείς?Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Ευχαριστώ και για την απάντηση σου.Καταφέρνω και τις βάζω σε σειρά τις σκέψεις μου κάποιες φορές,αναγνωρίζω τι κάνω λάθος,λέω θα αλλάξω,πάλι όμως επαναλαμβάνω τα λάθη μου.Δε μπορώ να επιβληθώ στο μυαλό μου.

----------


## μαρκελα

> "συνεδρίες της γνωσιακής συμπεριφορικής προσέγγισης (γνωσία=σκέψη)"
> Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό θα μπορούσες να μου εξηγήσεις,αν μπορείς?Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
> Ευχαριστώ και για την απάντηση σου.Καταφέρνω και τις βάζω σε σειρά τις σκέψεις μου κάποιες φορές,αναγνωρίζω τι κάνω λάθος,λέω θα αλλάξω,πάλι όμως επαναλαμβάνω τα λάθη μου.Δε μπορώ να επιβληθώ στο μυαλό μου.


γειά σου και πάλι fairy_90,
πολλές πληροφορίες σχετικά με το είδος αυτό της ψυχοθεραπείας, μπορείς να βρεις στο google
ωστόσο σου δίνω π.χ. ένα τυχαίο λινκ, που πρόχειρα βρήκα, περίπου για να κατατοπιστείς:

http://www.ypostirixi.net/el/therapi...psychotherapy/

Μπορείς και με δική σου προσπάθεια νάχεις αποτέλεσμα αν κατανοήσεις και παρατηρείς την σκέψη
σαν τρίτη δλδ αντικειμενικά, αλλά βέβαια με την συνεργασία ειδικού γίνεται σίγουρα πιο σωστή δουλειά.
Ο ειδικός σου προσφέρει έτοιμη γνώση, κατάλληλη για την δική σου περίπτωση, τεχνικές και
σε καθοδηγεί όπου αυτό χρειάζεται. Έτσι κι αυτό που λες ότι δεν μπορείς να επιβληθείς σε σένα
με οργανωμένη δουλειά το πετυχαίνεις, γιατί το ζητούμενο είναι να βρούμε τα αίτια του προβλήματος.
Σαν αρχή αν σ' ενδιαφέρει θα μπορούσα να σου προτείνω και κάποια βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας..

----------


## fairy_90

Με ενδιαφέρει κάθε τι σχετικό.Διάβασα το link που μου έστειλες και κατάλαβα.Ευχαριστώ.Το τελευταίο καιρό αντιμετωπίζω καλύτερα κάποιες καταστάσεις,και αυτές τις μέρες άρχισα να ασχολούμαι σοβαρά και μπήκα και στο forum και βοηθήθηκα πολύ.Καταλαβαίνω ως τρίτο πρόσωπο τη συμπεριφορά μου αλλά και πάλι μέσα μου καταπιέζομαι για να μη μου βγουν λόγια και αντιδράσεις που ξέρω ότι είναι λάθος.Μη σε ταλαιπωρώ.Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως!Ήθελα μια ώθηση για να ασχοληθώ σοβαρά και μέσω του forum την πήρα. :)

----------


## μαρκελα

> Με ενδιαφέρει κάθε τι σχετικό.Διάβασα το link που μου έστειλες και κατάλαβα.Ευχαριστώ.Το τελευταίο καιρό αντιμετωπίζω καλύτερα κάποιες καταστάσεις,και αυτές τις μέρες άρχισα να ασχολούμαι σοβαρά και μπήκα και στο forum και βοηθήθηκα πολύ.Καταλαβαίνω ως τρίτο πρόσωπο τη συμπεριφορά μου αλλά και πάλι μέσα μου καταπιέζομαι για να μη μου βγουν λόγια και αντιδράσεις που ξέρω ότι είναι λάθος.Μη σε ταλαιπωρώ.Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως!Ήθελα μια ώθηση για να ασχοληθώ σοβαρά και μέσω του forum την πήρα. :)


Καλή συνέχεια! Κι αν πάλι χρειαστείς κάτι περισσότερο είναι χαρά κι ευχαρίστηση 
όλων μας το να μοιραζόμαστε τις εμπειρίες και τις γνώσεις μας!

----------


## nikiii

Γράψ'τα κάπου και σιγά σιγά θα βρεις άκρη

----------


## elis

οτι και να εχεισ πεστο οπωσ θελεισ μεταιχμιακη αγχοσ κλπ παλι εσυ εισαι δεν αλλαζεισ αλλαζει μονοπ η ταμπελα οποτε μην ασχολεισαι με την ταμπελα αλλα με τον εαυτο σου αμα οντωσ εχεισ κατι μετα παιζει ρολο το πωσ σε εχει χτυπησει σε ποια σημεια χωλενεισ δλδ κ ο βαθμοσ που σε εχει στυπησει οποτε μην ασχολεισαι με αυτα ασχολησου μονο με σενα

----------

